# Painting Steel Entry Door



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm planning to replace my existing entry door with a new steel door. The new door is factory primed and I will need to do the painting.

Any recommendations on what type of paint to use (oil or latex)? Should I lightly sand over the factory primer then apply paint? I'm planning to use a roller with a short nap as I don't have anyway to spray it. Will this work?

Any advice or tips you can give me would be great.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You should be good to go once it's installed. The factory primer is ready for paint. Install the door and when you're finished, wipe it down with some warm soapy water and a rag. Rinse it and let it dry and you're ready to paint. 

I just painted three of mine about a week and a half ago. I used a small 6" trim roller with a short nap. It's one of those small ones you can use to paint behind toilets and such because it has a small diameter roller. 

I used Behr Premium Plus Satin exterior paint from Home Depot. Don't bother with the fancy stuff with primer in it because you're more than likely going to need two coats anyway. 

It was a nice day so I was able to leave the doors open while they dried. I was able to put two coats on the same day, but I didn't want the weatherstripping to stick to the paint before it was cured. So before I started painting, I removed the weatherstrip from the door frame. This is very easy to do and it just pulls out. It's very easy to reinstall once the paint has cured. (just make sure to take note of which piece is which) The top is obvious but there is a hinge and a jamb side. 

After the second coat was done, the door was dry to the touch in about an hour. It was only about 2:00 in the afternoon but I left the doors open until about 8:00 that night. With the weatherstrip removed, the door won't seal up but it's no big deal for a day or two. I left it that way for a couple days and then reinstalled the weatherstrip. Worked great!

With those little 6" trim rollers, it only takes about 5-6 minutes to paint a door and you're all done. Put two coats on and it will look great for years.

Good luck!

John

*EDIT:*
Oh yeah, I used Latex. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Latex is the way to go.

If the exterior is exposed to sun during application, be careful about technique if you have to cut in around windows or whatever with a brush (prior to rolling) or else the sun can cause premature drying and unwanted stiple. That won't be so much of an issue on the jam and brick moulding that needs painting too.

Also, with the roller, be careful of application so that you do not get orange peel (roller tracks).

If you are using custom colors on the outside, a rattle can may be preferable to roller application. For interior, I suspect that you are going to want to try and match the hatch so to speak so rolling on your interior wall paint is easiest.

When using a roller, be careful with cheap covers and make sure that you prep the skins to remove unwanted fuzzies in that slick finish.


----------



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.....if this rain ever goes away I'll give it a shot.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, be sure and caulk the joint between jam and interior trim before painting to eliminate unsightly gaps.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

1 thing no one has mentioned, paint the hinge side(side you see from outside when door is open) exterior color and jamb side(side you see from inside when door is open) interior color.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sure the guy before me painted our two steel doors with plain old latex. I got some tips from a painter I know and took the time to strip, prep and prime them before putting on some Rustoleum "American Accents", it comes in a eggshell/satin finish which I preffer over the semi-gloss. I applied the paint with a small 6" cloth style roller and the finish came out great. Its been at least two years that I can remember doing it and they still look great. I'm not sure how long it will last but the outside of the one exterior door (faces east) is holding up great, no signs of any (UV) fading, peeling or cracking.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds like a lot of extra work to me Greg. 

My front door is east facing and I painted it with Behr brand exterior satin latex about eleven years ago. It still looked as good as the day I painted it last week when I repainted it. The only reason for the repaint was color change. It was a burgundy color to match the shutters. The vinyl shutters faded but the door didn't. Reds and deep reds seem to be the ones that fade the most. Granted, this door doesn't receive hardly any direct sunlight except for the first thing in the morning. But it looked great. We went with a deep green color this time. 

John


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

jpollman said:


> Sounds like a lot of extra work to me Greg.


 
Did to me too. But, a spray enamel is hard to beat on an exterior door that must deal with the elements. For those that have spouses that like color changes on their front doors, a buildup of rolled on paint that may start peeling is a PITA to deal with.


----------



## wilber (Dec 18, 2009)

All good advice, here's my take.

If you want quick & easy paint go with a good exterior latex paint. (Not bear) If you don't want to hassle with it every few years i would use a spray rustOleum two coats & you should be set for years. Don't forget to do the top & bottom of door & keep paint off rubber bottom strip. 

wilber


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I just have to respond to one comment. I see people all the time bashing Behr paints from Home Depot. I've been using them (and deck stains) for years and always been very happy with them. They've applied, covered, and lasted very well. No complaints with Behr here!

John


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

jpollman said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but I just have to respond to one comment. I see people all the time bashing Behr paints from Home Depot. I've been using them (and deck stains) for years and always been very happy with them. They've applied, covered, and lasted very well. No complaints with Behr here!
> 
> John


 I've been a paint and coatings chemist for near 20 years and have tried and tested thousands of different paints and stains. I'm sold on Behr. Excellent products.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jpollman said:


> Sounds like a lot of extra work to me Greg.
> 
> My front door is east facing and I painted it with Behr brand exterior satin latex about eleven years ago. It still looked as good as the day I painted it last week when I repainted it. The only reason for the repaint was color change. It was a burgundy color to match the shutters. The vinyl shutters faded but the door didn't. Reds and deep reds seem to be the ones that fade the most. Granted, this door doesn't receive hardly any direct sunlight except for the first thing in the morning. But it looked great. We went with a deep green color this time.
> 
> John


Hey John, I know but I've learned that taking the time to prep it right only enhances the quality of the finish and it lasts longer between apps and using a DA to strip and sand between prep/paint it wasnt bad at all. Aint nothin worse than having the old stuff cause the new stuff to look like cr....


----------

